# Some meat for the freezer!



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

_ Got onto sikes around three on Wednesday night and the finger mullet were thick with just about everything running after them. I started tossing a golden spoon off of the seawall into the lights and within four throws I hooked into a nice red. The bite got slow until sunrise but once the sun broke the horizon the Spanish were making the water bubble everywhere you could see. Finished by nine with a twenty inch red and four Spanish._


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I need to catch a Red or Trout with my Gold Spoon!! I haven't caught crap on it, and will not take it off my ultra-light until I catch a worthy fish on her (I've been throwing it everywhere). I've SEEN fish caught on em, but can't get em myself! I'll git er dun though! Great catch! YRM


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job...fine table fare!!!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice Red, the gold spoon is deadly :thumbsup: Can work it slow, twitch it, and still produce fish!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice catch :thumbsup:


----------

